# Ferrets



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

I have had a ferret before, though very briefly, and am now interested in getting one again! I have been looking online for products and have been trying to find information but most of the things I come across are just general facts that I already pretty much knew. I'm wondering...

1. Is there a site for ferret owners similar to this one? A forum or a few credible websites I can read to get to know all the nitty gritty things about the slinkies?  
2. What food is the BEST, along with other things to incorporate into their diet? Treats? Forbidden foods?
3. Any good websites to buy homemade hammocks, toys, etc? I am already planning on getting a CN.
4. Possibly any breeders? I would love to avoid a pet store.

Anything else you guys know or can think of, please comment! Thanks.


----------



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

I am pretty much in the same place you are. I am moving in the next month or so into my own house and I have been looking for more information on ferrets since they are one my boyfriend and I both are wanting. From what I have found ferret breeder apparently aren't really a thing they are very few and far between from what I understand or at least where i live so I was planning on going to my local ferret rescue. For diet I have heard a lot of controversy but overall a raw diet seems to be what people are thinking is best but there are mixtures you can create with dog/cat/commercial ferret food that are supposed to still be good. There are a lot of stores on Etsy that I have found when looking for hammocks and such for my ratties that would probably be a good place to start. As for a forum i have found a few good ones like lovingferrets.com. Hopefully that helped a little bit.


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks! I will have to do some deeper researching, I guess. I'll post here if I find anything else.


----------



## mnyablonski (Nov 18, 2015)

Last night after posting I found this website and found a lot of good information especially about feeding IMO

http://holisticferret.proboards.com/


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

Do either of you know if there is a commercially prepared ferret food that is actually healthy? I'm vegetarian and when I get a ferret I'd really rather not feed raw- but of course the needs of the animal always come above my preferences..
Edit: or maybe a mixed kibble type diet for complete nutrition?


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

Just one food doesn't really meet their requirements, so what I do is I mix marshals select, 8 in 1 ultimate, in ova evo and zupreem together in a big bucket. It's also what the rescue in my state uses.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I dont know a whole lot about ferrets but my aunt used to keep them. They smell too much for me (especially when theres 8 of them). However, I do know that their dietary needs are similar to cats to the point where most grain-free cat foods are a much better diet than most commercially prepared ferret food. They are carnivores first and foremost and need a meat-based diet to thrive. If you feel uncomfortable feeding raw I would ask around the ferret community for a better option than a pet-store ferret food.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I don't own them, but was researching into getting one. I went to the holistic ferret forum mentioned above and it basically convinced me not to get one (all the issues with health). I know a lot of people that keep them and many of my friends feed a raw or whole prey diet. I think most agree (from reading on the holistic site) that raw is best, but there is a lot of agrument as to what kind and many people don't want to do whole prey. The people that I know that do feed a whole prey model either feed f/t mice or raise their own mice and euthanize before feeding. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kokorobosoi (Jan 14, 2016)

I would be wary of just using one site for your research. I used to be on that site, and as a non-raw food convert, was harassed and flamed until I left. They only encourage people who think the way they think to be there. I would suggest, looking for a local rescue, and talking to them. Get their opinion, and go from there. 

I have had my two ferrets for quite a long time. And other than one of them being born deaf, have had no medical problems. Don't be discouraged! Remember, some people only post when there is a problem, and so you get a unequal representation of what its like.


----------



## rats-alive-at-55 (Jul 16, 2015)

I have been making hammocks and houses for our local ferret rescue. Basically, you can use the rat tutorial and just make the dimensions larger for the ferrets. They sleep most of the day and need a dark place to nap. Here is the link to the rat tutorial PDF: http://www.ratropolis.com/Rat Tutorials/RatTutorials.htm


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

There are lots of facebook groups and forums for ferret owners. Ferret forum.Com, holistic ferrets are great forums. Facebook groups are ferret lovers, ferrets unite! are good groups. The best diet for ferrets is Rae meat. They are carnivores, they are meant to eat meat only. No fruits or veggies, they CAN NOT digest it. Holistic ferret forum is a great place to learn proper diets for raw fed ferrets. If raw is not an option and kibble food is your choice, choose a food that is high protein( atleast 40 %), high fat(atleast 18%) , very low carbohydrates. Grain free. Do not feed Marshall's ferret food, it is terrible food. Most foods made for ferrets aren't actually good for them. There is a dook ferret food chart online. It will show you good foods to feed ferrets. Best kibble foods to feed : nature's variety raw boost, evo cat/kitten,wysong digesive support, wellness core grain free original , go! fit n free, If kibble fed it is advised to feed atleast 2 different kinds of kibble. Ferrets can be picky once they're use to a food. And if you cant find their food(store runs out, back ordered, or recall) it may be hard for you to get your ferrets to eat another food. If they are use to 2 or 3 different foods then it shouldn't be hard to find atleast one of them that's why it's recommended to feed atleast 2 kinds. Ferrets are prone to tumors , adrenal disease, insulinoma, lymphoma and blockages(foreign objects from eating something they shouldn't have) So have a back up vet funds. They make great pets. Make sure to Ferret proof everything! They are very curious and mischievous and get into everything but are very entertaining and alot of fun!They sleep 18 - 20 hours a day. Their daytime/nighttime light exposure should mimic the daylight/nightime hours. Cat toys, dig boxes ( ferrets especially love these...you can fill a tote with white rice-NO INSTANT RICE, IT CAN CAUSE THEM TO BLOAT! You can also use large beans, dirt, biodegradable starch packing peanuts(make sure they are biodegradable) , ball pit balls. Tubes, tunnels are loved as well. Owner of 7 ferrets. Feel free to ask if I can help with any questions I'd be glad to answer.


----------

